# Got an E495 and have a really dumb question.



## 104481 (May 13, 2007)

Bought our E495 about 6 months ago and can't seem to find out how to use the leisure battery rather than mains electric via the control panel. Is there anything I am missing? Any tips much appreciated.

Coco.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

hi coco

not sure I may the right end of the stick 
In our truck anyway, when you are not on mains hook-up (240v), you will be using the leisure battery (12v) or batteries if you have 2!


The leisure battery on ours, runs, the loo flush, pump for water, electric lights and TV. 

The fridge only uses 12v when engine is running (this is effectively running on the car battery NOT leisure), when stationary we use (gas).

wilse


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Have you got a 12v plug for use with your tv etc? Need a special one for 12v. Otherwise you need an invertor.


----------



## 104481 (May 13, 2007)

Hi Chris,

Looks you might be local to me ... I live in South Wales too! Yes I have a special 12v plug but haven't really done anything with except plug in the kettle. Is this the key to my problem?

I am sounding a bit daft here but I am the driver etc,. my husband is less practical than me and that's saying something! I just want to make sure that we don't get stranded without lights when we go off to France late October.


Coco.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Coco

You are not the first to be confused by this so don't worry, it is not a dumb question :wink: 

There is a three position switch in the control panel. Each position alters which battery you are using and which battery gets the charge when you are on a hook up. 

So unless Bessacar have changed it from when I last saw one..... :wink: 

1. With the switch in the down position
The Leisure battery will supply the 12V stuff in the van and and if you are on hook up this battery will be charged at the same time.. when you are on a hook up the 12v power used will be constantly replaced by the charger.

2. With the switch in the middle position.
The batteries are disconnected. If you are on a hook up the 12v stuff in the van is supplied by the charger/power unit. 

3. With the swich in the UP position.
The 12 volt stuff in the van will be running from the vehicle battery and if you are on hook up this battery will be charged at the same time. (This position should only be used in emergencies ,if you have depleted the habitation battery, do be be careful with using this position, if not on a hook up, you can end up with no power in the vehicle battery.


The center position can be regarded as an off position for when you leave the van unused or if you wish to make sure that no 12v device is using power ( this saves checking that everything is off).

So for most users the switch will be best left in the down position ... that way you will be using the leisure battery and it will get charged when you have a hook up.

Mike


P.S. Other points to know .... the fridge when on 12v never runs from the leisure battery... it would drain it very quickly... on the move it runs from the altenator ( engine) and on hook up it runs from the 240v supply.
Not running and no hook up ...use gas.


----------



## 104481 (May 13, 2007)

Hi Mike,

Thank you for taking the time to send me such a detailed reply - much appreciated. 

You have certainly cleared up a number of points for me, particularly with regard to the fridge. The cab battery has confused the issue for us and your reply goes a long way to demistifying us. 

Although we have always tended to rely on electric hook ups, to have the real flexibility we need with the van, we do need to make more use of the gas supply when not hooked up. 

Just need to decide on the best way to proceed with the gas supply now as we have tended to use Propane which is pretty useless for continental touring. Need to find an alternative I think before our next trip at the end of October.

Many thanks,

Jan


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Coco said:


> Just need to decide on the best way to proceed with the gas supply now as we have tended to use Propane which is pretty useless for continental touring.


Hi, Jan

That's an interesting statement. How long are you going for? How big are your bottles? Most people find it OK unless on extended tours without hookup.

If you really have a gas problem (going for extended trips across the sea), then a Gaslow conversion is your best bet.

Gerald


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Coco said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to send me such a detailed reply - much appreciated.
> 
> ...


Good morning Jan

I am no expert on gas installations, but as you mention you are in South Wales, you may find a trip/call to Richard Cecil of MTH Autogas in the Forest of Dean worth while. He supplies either refillable gas bottles (and can now provide the new lightweight aluminium Alugas bottles) or even a gas tank (leaving your gas locker free for other storage). The latter is handy if you have the space beneath the chassis for not all motorhome's do.

http://mthautogas.co.uk/ for information and contact details

It is closer to you and worth investigating.

Carol


----------



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Coco

Just to re-iterate what skypal Has said. We have an E495 and he describes the electrical sysyem exactly right. I couldn't describe it better. Hope you are as pleased with your van as we are.

Phil


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I must admit to being slightly confused, but it is early, well for me at any rate.

In the post Coco mentions E495, but in her profile in May (six months ago) she is listed as having a 749 (the profile bit doesn't show beneath when you type the reply, helpful!)....anyway if I have the numbers wrong, I am sorry, but there is a descrepancy between the title of this subject and the mh showing Coco owns....

Coco which model do you have now?

Carol


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Coco,
Just sent you a pm (private email message)
chris


----------

